# Any Chicagoland tapers looking for work ?



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

I am looking for a taper in the western suburbs of Chicago. Craigslist has been disastrous. Mostly small kitchen and bath remodels. HELP.


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

I have tried them all. Liars, no shows, bad taping. You name it, I found all the losers. All my guys are dead or retired and even the sombreros don't do small jobs.


----------



## Complete Const (Sep 4, 2015)

still looking?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Pay for my ticket to the states ill help ya champ


----------



## Crazy5778 (Apr 29, 2016)

So are all drywallers union workers up north???


----------

